

Solidcoin, fork of cryptocurrency Bitcoin, launched this week - encrypop
http://solidcoin.info/

======
encrypop
Also interesting: <http://solidcoin.kicks-ass.org/graphs/graphs.html> network
graphs, showing 600+ GH/s network speed today

------
Egregore
What are advantages of Solidcoin vs Bitcoin?

